# Angelfish eggs not hatching



## Anna (Jul 22, 2010)

My angelfish laid their eggs but after two days, nothing occurs. The eggs are not white but kind of yellow.So it's like everything goes well but they just don't hatch*frown
Must I wait several days?Does it takes more than 2 days to hatch/fertilize? 
The mother angelfish works like hell! So I think she's not the problem...HELP!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It should take a short time for the eggs to hatch. It will not happen in 2 days.


----------

